# Tongue over the bit ???



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

My boy puts his tongue over his bit on purpose all the time. He loves to play with his bit and will get his tongue over the bit and then stick it out the side or front and wriggle it at people, LOL, he's quite the entertainer! Not sure if it's the same thing as what your boy is doing though as mine always puts it back under when he's done goofing around.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I had a hrose who used to do this regularly. He would get his tongue under the bit then run though the bit, tossing his head. It would end up with his mouth cut up :[ In his case it was nerves, he had been abused in the past.

A few things I tried were:

A thick rubber mullen mouth snaffle, along with a flash noseband. Prevented it, but he chewed through the rubber on the bit, lol.

A ported kimberwick. Helped, but had to have the bit very high in his mouth. Also the bit was a bit strong for him.

A rubber 'tongue layer' attachement. 










It attatches to any mullen mouth snaffle and lays up the tongue. Worked, but he again chewed through the rubber so had to keep replacing it.

Bit with a tongue layer built in.










Didn't try this one, as they are super expensive, but I think it would work.


Getting the tongue over the bit is a bad habit, as it can cut the underside of the tongue and cause many problems. Itmay be that the bit is sitting too low in your horses mouth. does he have wrinkles either side of his lips when the bit is in? If not, tighten it up.

Check his teeth, as well.

The only reason I resorted to the methods above is because my horses issue was mental, not physical. It wasn't fixable and was causing him pain, so it needed to be prevented.

Good luck!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The bridle can be loose, it can be a bad habit, or it can happen by accident. What I have always used for horses that do it by habit is a low port bit or a mullen wrapped with latex wrap at the middle. I've never had to use any of the strange or extreme bits.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Just wanted to say, while the bit/bits I posted may be strange, lol, they aren't extreme.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

My horse does it with a low port curb, lol! He only does it when he is extremely tired or bored so for me it's more funny than anything else


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Just be careful he doesn't cut under his tongue :]


----------



## woodey2508 (May 6, 2009)

My horse did it for a while. Untill i got him a new bit with a tongue layer built in it. Which stopped him. But they're rather expensive but worth it too get him out the bad habit. 
Good luck x


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I used to have a belgian mule that would do that. He just didn't like for the bit to be on top of his tongue so after he was harnessed up, he would sling his head until he got the bit under his tongue. After that, he would work just fine. If the issue is not causing a problem, I would leave it alone. Just make sure that you are not using a bit that could injure his mouth when he carries it like that.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I had a student who's horse started that out of the blue. When I went to watch her work him, she had gotten incredibly heavy handed. When she lightened up on his mouth, he quit. Before you change a bit, check yourself first. If you're light, then try something else.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

A pony I exersize does it because she is evil!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

A lot of times horses will put their tongue over the bit because they don't like the tongue contact. This can be a way the horse is telling you he wants more tongue relief in a bit. Maybe try experiementing with some different bits, and look into the Myler bits, they are awesome!


----------



## goin' gaiting (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank-you all for your input into this!!! After reading all the replies....this is what I came up with: The bit is too low in his mouth (I have a new bridle and I kinda wondered if it wasn't quite fit right yet). Second, My hands are a bit heavy....something I KNOW I need to work on; just HOW to do that, I don't have figured out yet. And last....he may have been a bit 'bored' as well....as he did this he was just standing there waiting for me to finish chatting with my husband.....he decided to entertain himself. So....thanks to all of your replies, I have a good start to correct this. 
I love this Forum!!!!
Happy Trails


----------

